# Baits



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Visiting family later that month in the bradenton area. I'm mostly a fly guy. Anyone have a couple recs on some baits to pick up before the trip for conventional tackle? Thanks.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

GG34 said:


> Visiting family later that month in the bradenton area. I'm mostly a fly guy. Anyone have a couple recs on some baits to pick up before the trip for conventional tackle? Thanks.


Shrimp or crab based lures is my vote.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Water is cooling, so maybe some gulp shrimp and work them super slow. That is if you meant spinning gear. If you are using conventional and going offshore then cut bait.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks. No live bait. Just wanted to pick up some lures for spinning gear. I'll grab some gulp shrimp.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

GG34 said:


> Thanks. No live bait. Just wanted to pick up some lures for spinning gear. I'll grab some gulp shrimp.


Gulp shrimp is great. Doa has good shrimp lures too, jig heads or not. Maybe try the terror eyes lures, they r awesome!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Down South Lures


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Down South Lures


What colors do you like?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GG34 said:


> What colors do you like?


Chicken of the C (Chicken on a Chain) is my all conditions go-to color. For gin clear water I like the Bone Diamond and the White Ice.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

@Smackdaddy53 

Never heard of those so I looked at their website and saw this pic.

Does this jackwagon really have a redfish on a stringer tied to himself?

Here, that is a great way to invite bull sharks over for lunch.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jackson man said:


> Looks like an ad for Down South Lures that may end up going off the rails very soon!


If it is not photoshopped, he is a complete idiot and the gene pool needs thinning.


----------

